# Anyone run 305 tires???



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

I do not like my BFG rugged trail 245/70/17 tires on my 08' F250 5.4L They suck in two wheel drive. Even with 2500lbs of salt. How do you get posi traction anyway, other than 4 wheel?

Anyway, I just got Mickey Thompson 305/65/17 Baja ATZ radials. I would like to know if anyone has tried wide tires in the snow. I was looking for 285s but, I believe the rims needed 305s. Or I got sold 305s, one of the two.

Thanks,

Lance


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I would not plow with nice rims like that. The tires would probably do okay but the salt and abuse will destroy those rimms. Find another set of stockers with good rubber and keep those nice for the summer.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Can't think of anyone I know running 305s at the moment, my friend is running 295s though and I'm running 285s. The 295s are cooper stt's on a psd f350 and he likes them for plowing.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I ran 305s last year and hated them to wide so Im back with 285s this winter much better in the snow. And they are the same height tires 305s and 285s are a 32.8" tire just the 305s are wider.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I plow with 325/60R18s Goodyear Silent Armor Pro Grades 

I don't have any issues, great in the snow.

They are wide though:


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

Not a Ford. but I had 305s on my dodge for the last 3 years. The sucked in the snow. Horrible. Cooper Discovery ATs. Even with about a half ton of weight in the back I still neeeded 4wd way too much.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

IMO wide tires suck for plowing. With few exceptions in the U.S. we don't get enough snow to warrant wide tires for snow. Skinny tires will dig down to the ground where the traction is at. Durring summer I run the M/T ATZ's in 305 size and they are OK in summer but I was surprised how loud they are for a a/t tire. I run a 235/85 for plowig, I can plow in 2wd where wider tired trucks must use 4x4.


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

do you use that ford ? there is no plow mount on it ? in the pic


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

ultimateinc;678904 said:


> do you use that ford ? there is no plow mount on it ? in the pic


Pic was from June, didn't decide to put a plow in this truck until October.

Tires have been on since the truck was new in April of 07.....traded in my stockers for a discount.

Here's a pic with the plow on it:


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I plowed with my 315 75 16 last year they where they best I have plowed with so far!


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Ggg6;678899 said:


> IMO wide tires suck for plowing. With few exceptions in the U.S. we don't get enough snow to warrant wide tires for snow. Skinny tires will dig down to the ground where the traction is at. Durring summer I run the M/T ATZ's in 305 size and they are OK in summer but I was surprised how loud they are for a a/t tire. I run a 235/85 for plowig, I can plow in 2wd where wider tired trucks must use 4x4.


Ya but when ur pushing snow when u need the most traction Ur tires are not in deep snow. The wider footprint helps with more traction on a wet slippery surface. The wide tires worked great for me.


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

DCSpecial;678864 said:


>


Thats an interesting color, it looks baby blue, maybe its just the picture. Did you have it repainted or is it factory?


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

MnDLawn;679440 said:


> Thats an interesting color, it looks baby blue, maybe its just the picture. Did you have it repainted or is it factory?


Painted....truck was white from the factory.

All our trucks get painted as my dad (owner) likes light blue and started the company with the light blue 80 Chevy. We've had everything painted to match ever since with the exception of our two 99s as we got a darker blue (close to navy...since Ford always has a similar dark blue and would save on painting them) to try but he didn't like it.

The color on my 07 is "Light Stellar Blue Metallic" it's a GM color, always photographs light, but it pops pretty nice in the sunlight. Definitely gets a lot of looks.

Here's a better pic of the color with the flash on:


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

I plow with 315/70/17 on my 06 f 250 also with a 4" lift. They are mickey thompson mtzs. Awesome in the snow. I am looking at the same tire but 37's right now. I will never run stock size/tread again. i have run pro comp all terrains, bfg all terrains, i would take mine all day long.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

MJM Landscaping;679467 said:


> I plow with 315/70/17 on my 06 f 250 also with a 4" lift. They are mickey thompson mtzs. Awesome in the snow. I am looking at the same tire but 37's right now. I will never run stock size/tread again. i have run pro comp all terrains, bfg all terrains, i would take mine all day long.


Good info....I was debating the MTZ in a 305/70R18 for next time....a little skinnier that what I currently have, but taller and with a 3750lb load rating.
Wasn't sure how they would be for plowing.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I am running 285 bfgoodrich a/t on my 03 f250 5.4. the tires fill in the gaps in the wheel wells more.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

I recently replaced the junk BFG rugged trail tires on my F250. 285/70/17 Hankook RF10.
Are working really well in the snow. And one of the few that makes a 10 ply in that size.


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm considering buying 305/70R16 tires for my truck. Firestore Destination AT was recommended to me. Anyoen else like it for plowing and year round use? The tire store said 285/75R16 is what they would recommend, but i was cirious about the 305's and if anyoen has run them. i run a Blizzard 810 and keep about 1,000# in the bed too.
Thanks


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

i am plowing with a set of 315 mtrs and i hate it the god dam tires suck in the snow and ice i hafta get something smaller and better in the snow go with a set of 285s and if u wanna wreck those rims and tires u might as well just sell them to me for my superduty lol definatly go with some thing smaller


----------



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

I think that I will try my new 305's toward the end of the season just be able to evaluate the difference for myself. Thus far, there seems to be varying opinions on the wider tires for plowing/snow driving. I purchased my 08' F250 soley for plowing our own investment properties and, subcontracting plowing, since I logged 150+ hours on an old GMC 1500 my first year plowing, 07' in WI. Another great year through December 08' here, 90 hours myself. 
FYI, the F250 with Blizzard 860SW was 0% for 5 years so, with $9000 from the first plow season, I figured that it was a good investement all around. Although, in retrospect, maybe a V-plow. The Blizzard only let me down once, blew an o-ring. It just seems like I'm driving a wider area with the wings than the v-plows on roads. Anyway, I now have these wide tires/nice rims, $1600 outlay, that will just sit around 1/2 a year. The truck doesn't get used much other than plowing so, I think that I at least need to try these tires while plowing. I didn't research plowing tires and just assumed that wider/aggressive tires would be better. I'll risk salt damage to the rims while taking all precautions. Either way, I should be able to give a qualified opinion for those interested, at a later date. 

Thanks much for all who interjected!

Lance


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

brad96z28;679189 said:


> Ya but when ur pushing snow when u need the most traction Ur tires are not in deep snow. The wider footprint helps with more traction on a wet slippery surface. The wide tires worked great for me.


The wider means more traction is a good theory but doesn't hold true in snow traction IMO. The wider the contact patch (tire) the less the pressure per square inch is on the contact area. This is exactly why really wide tires will "float" on top of snow. A good example it the winter 4x4 expeditions in Iceland. 
I drive a Firetruck for a living, it has "super-single" steer tires. They are about 18" wide at the tread, the truck weighs about #75,000, and that steer axle really sucks in the snow because even with all that weight it will ride on top of the snow and loose traction. A similar sized reserve truck we have with old school skinny steer tires is very nice to drive in snow and rain because it has much more grip on the road.
Take a look at trucks that plow for a living such as State, County trucks or guys that have plowed for a while. I don't mean guys that can count how many hours, months or even seasons they have plowed. I mean guys that tell you how mwny decades they have been plowing for and are not worried about looking cool.
Around here we don't have a wet surface to get traction on while plowing, It's a hard packed snow covered surface or ice due to traffic etc. The wet surface only comes a day or so later when the sun an salt hase taken their toll.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Ggg6;684836 said:


> The wider means more traction is a good theory but doesn't hold true in snow traction IMO. The wider the contact patch (tire) the less the pressure per square inch is on the contact area. This is exactly why really wide tires will "float" on top of snow. A good example it the winter 4x4 expeditions in Iceland.
> I drive a Firetruck for a living, it has "super-single" steer tires. They are about 18" wide at the tread, the truck weighs about #75,000, and that steer axle really sucks in the snow because even with all that weight it will ride on top of the snow and loose traction. A similar sized reserve truck we have with old school skinny steer tires is very nice to drive in snow and rain because it has much more grip on the road.
> Take a look at trucks that plow for a living such as State, County trucks or guys that have plowed for a while. I don't mean guys that can count how many hours, months or even seasons they have plowed. I mean guys that tell you how mwny decades they have been plowing for and are not worried about looking cool.
> Around here we don't have a wet surface to get traction on while plowing, It's a hard packed snow covered surface or ice due to traffic etc. The wet surface only comes a day or so later when the sun an salt hase taken their toll.


When ur plowing how are u floating on snow? I have been plowing since the first year I had my lisence. Well I did alot of plowing today and when I was done all thay was left was wet surfaces maybe ur plow is not working correctl Yep definitly not pusing snow in a fire truck bad example.When u push snow with the fire truck let me know how the tires work. Im not talking about driving down a road Im talking about plowing. What does wide tires have to do with looking cool?


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Nevermind I bet you're 20 something.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I could tell u where over the hill by thinking young whiper snappers think wide tires are cool. Im the ripe young age of 29.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Call me what you want, but I have more years plowing than you have out of the womb.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

how many years did u plow with wide tires I bet I got u beat there.:salute:


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Aw crap.....I'm 20 something


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

DCSpecial;686506 said:


> Aw crap.....I'm 20 something


lol, I am not knocking all 20 something people, it wasn't that long ago I was there too.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll agree that driving on really sloppy roads is worse with wide tires as they like to follow the ruts.

I haven't had any problems plowing lots and drives with them. I do use 4x4 all the time unless I'm turning around in a tight drive to push the pile off into the yard.


I wouldn't hesitate to run 325s again when these wear out (37,600 miles on them now).
I did go with them since I didn't like the looks of the 275s that came on the truck (not to mention that the stock Conti's suck big time).......probably the skinniest I would go would be a 305 tire due to the looks 

Would a good 275 work better? Sure.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

lol
I agree the trucks look good with 305 or 315's I have 305's on a nice set of rims for summer. During winter it is strictly business so on go the skinny tires and rims.


----------



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm thinking maybe run the 305's in the rear and keep the stock 245's in front since it's already difficult to turn in 4wheel. I think that this might be ideal. Best of both worlds. I recently ordered some bolt-on look fender flares too - those things look very nice! I just wish that I had posi - the dealer quoted me at like $2,000!

Lance


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh god no u do not want to different sizes on a vehicle.It can and will cause all sorts of problems. It is the height befference that will cause problems not the width.


----------



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

I believe that the hight is the same - both 17"


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Nope a 245 tire is somewhere around 28 29? in a 305 is around. 33 in.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

a 305 and a 245 could be the same height, it depends on the 2 numbers that follow, which is the aspect ratio. 305 and 245 determines the width, the aspect ratio determines the height. but either way, stay away from different sized tires on a 4wd.

and skinny tires are better for plowing. it's a fact. you want to go off road and get through a mud bog go with wide tires. you want to get down to the pavement where the traction is in the snow, go with a narrow tire. if you think your truck plows good with a 305, try it with a 235.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

linckeil;692500 said:


> a 305 and a 245 could be the same height, it depends on the 2 numbers that follow, which is the aspect ratio. 305 and 245 determines the width, the aspect ratio determines the height. but either way, stay away from different sized tires on a 4wd.
> 
> and skinny tires are better for plowing. it's a fact. you want to go off road and get through a mud bog go with wide tires. you want to get down to the pavement where the traction is in the snow, go with a narrow tire. if you think your truck plows good with a 305, try it with a 235.


Lol show me a 305 truck tire with a second number other then 70 please.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

this is what i experienced with the two..

i plowed last year with 315's...all year...

they sucked for steering tightly (overloaded p/s when blade was up and pavement was freshly plowed it steered hard as hell) and not to mention you lost a tun of radius

they also sucked for traction...spun all the time...ohh hell yeah they dug in but they still spun..

also the power loss....ohh yeah it's there...tuned or not it's there...

then i switched to DC's old stocker tires (thanks again) for this season.....STOCK SIZE AND TRIM..

even with the disadvantage of stock size and rubber....I STILL LOVE THEM....way better than the big ones....gained in every area above and also...

they ride nice and quiet with blade up...after 20 hours the last thing i need going back to the shop on 45min. of highway is a bee's nest buzzing the whole way there....but i had MT's...


now...i can;t friggin wait to get some discovery or whatever you guys all like in a 285 next year...not wider..just taller...


ohh...and who here has actually run BOTH tire size???......if you haven't ran BOTH sets on the same rig...you prolly should be quiet..lol


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

My 315 plowed better then my pos 245s They where severe snow rated though.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

keep in mind i an in Chicago....so we plow every 2" and we plow it clean...never any hard pack usually where i plow...so thats a factor with big tires...

no slip = bad news...on the big ones at least...you need some slip to turn the friggin wheels and not hump around every corner in 4x4


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

What kind of tires where the 315 that u had? I see u said mud terrains, from what I have heard they blow in the snow. I never used mud terrain in the snow And would not try.Just snow rated for me.And I dont plow every 2 inches I plow when its all done whether its 4 i or 18 in dont matter to me. Unless its gona be wet stuff.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

brad96z28;692535 said:


> Lol show me a 305 truck tire with a second number other then 70 please.


i've never looked at 305 tires. maybe 70 is the only aspect ratio they come in. thats not the point. to say one tire is taller than another based on the first 3 numbers is incorrect. my 235/85 tires are very close to your 305/70 tires in terms of height. a 235/90 (if it were made) would bring you to the same height as a 305/70 - look into how an aspect ratio works.

but stick with your wide tires if you like them. its up to you. don't get upset when others who have run both wide and narrow rubber express what is best. also read up on what every tire manufacturer suggests for a snow tire. even before they get into discussing tread patterns they first suggest a narrow tire.

2 facts remain - the first 3 digits in a tire size determines the tire's width, not the height. and narrow tires are better in the snow than wide tires. you can argue these 2 points until you are blue in the face - which i'm sure you will......


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I know how the aspect works I sell enough tires to know . And U can keep coming up with tire sizes that dont exist til ur blue in the face. Point is in a truck tire u cant have a 245 and a 305 the same height But aparently u missed the whole point. Agin please show me 2 real tires in a 245 and a 305 that are the same height.That was the question that u miserabley failed to answer.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

And what are u talking about getting upset? Are u ok? I have run both wide and narrow.I know whats best for me.If u read my posts I have stated they have worked great for me. Stating my opinion from experience.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

whoa!! 2 posts back to back. you couldn't fit it all in one post? i guess you made your first post than sat there stewing for 20 minutes and came out with another. relax guy, its really not that big of a deal. i could not care less what size tires you use. re-read the 2 facts i posted at the end of my thread - i'm going to stick with 'em and they are my only point. i'd hate to see someone come to this thread for useful information only to read your babble. in an earlier post you state a 245 tire is 28 or 29 inches. sure there are 245 tires out there with that height, but the 245 tires on my mustang aren't nearly that height. you starting to get it? to say the height of a tire is "x" based on the first three digits in the size could not be anymore incorrect. and the scary part is, you say you sell tires!!!!!!!! yikes. note to all, when in need of tires in massachusetts, stay away from this guy!! he'll sell you the widest tire he can when you ask for a snow tire and odds are, the height will be wrong...


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Ya a mustang tire would be a sidewall of a 50 or a 45 Now we are talking about passenger car tires man can u stay on the subject or what? Are we talking about plow trucks or mustangs? Again u still failed to show me a 245 tire that would match th height of a 305/ 70. Come back now talking about mountain bike tires now please. I cant wait to hear it.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

brad96z28;692535 said:


> Lol show me a 305 truck tire with a second number other then 70 please.


305/65R17:
http://www.mickeythompsontires.com/truck.php?item=BajaATZRadial

There may be more....but that one was easy enough to find 



Dissociative;692537 said:


> this is what i experienced with the two..
> 
> i plowed last year with 315's...all year...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can see it being a PITA on a 99-04 Diesel....05+ turn better.
I haven't had any issues with the 325s on my 07, but I never ran the stockers. I run ATs so no noise for me.

285 is wider than your current/my old 265s that you're running....by 20mm (25.4mm per inch).


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Not in a 16 in. We compared 245 to 305.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

brad96z28;692969 said:


> Not in a 16 in





ommegang;692242 said:


> I believe that the hight is the same - both 17"


I was looking at 17s since the poster who brought up the two different widths has 17s....??


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

.....I was going by 16 in tires. 
305/ 65/17 32.61 IN DIAM
245/ 75 /17 31.46 IN DIA

That was the shortest sidewall on a 305 
And the tallest on a 245.I could find


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

holy cow....what a hot topic....lol

i had the bfg MT's .....they sucked...looked cool as hell but sucked...

i also plow VERY SMALL AND TIGHT lots...several of them....so this is just what worked better for me...

mabey a 305 or 285 will work even better than the 265...mabey not...haven;t run em yet...


----------



## goose58 (Jan 4, 2009)

235/85r16 is the best tire in the snow hands down. wider scientificly and common sense wise is the worst i dont care what anybody says, more snow in ur tires to bulid up and cause float and more money for gas narrow tires spin faster less gas and have less surface area when spining to keep slipping at a minium and more traction id shoot myself if i had to plow with wider tires.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

goose58;702346 said:


> 235/85r16 is the best tire in the snow hands down. wider scientificly and common sense wise is the worst i dont care what anybody says, more snow in ur tires to bulid up and cause float and more money for gas narrow tires spin faster less gas and have less surface area when spining to keep slipping at a minium and more traction id shoot myself if i had to plow with wider tires.


Excelent first post. Buy a bullet and rent a gun.


----------



## goose58 (Jan 4, 2009)

hahahaha ill be laughing all the way to the bank keep plowing with ur wide tires and when u get a little experince u will say wow that guy online was right dont worry ignorance is a disease not a way of life u can be cured...


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

ommegang;684465 said:


> I think that I will try my new 305's toward the end of the season just be able to evaluate the difference for myself. Thus far, there seems to be varying opinions on the wider tires for plowing/snow driving. I purchased my 08' F250 soley for plowing our own investment properties and, subcontracting plowing, since I logged 150+ hours on an old GMC 1500 my first year plowing, 07' in WI. Another great year through December 08' here, 90 hours myself.
> FYI, the F250 with Blizzard 860SW was 0% for 5 years so, with $9000 from the first plow season, I figured that it was a good investement all around. Although, in retrospect, maybe a V-plow. The Blizzard only let me down once, blew an o-ring. It just seems like I'm driving a wider area with the wings than the v-plows on roads. Anyway, I now have these wide tires/nice rims, $1600 outlay, that will just sit around 1/2 a year. The truck doesn't get used much other than plowing so, I think that I at least need to try these tires while plowing. I didn't research plowing tires and just assumed that wider/aggressive tires would be better. I'll risk salt damage to the rims while taking all precautions. Either way, I should be able to give a qualified opinion for those interested, at a later date.
> 
> Thanks much for all who interjected!
> ...


Those really are some great looking rims, too nice to plow with...but like you said it seems like a waste to have them sit around for 1/2 the year. Maybe put the rims on something else or sell them.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

goose58;703712 said:


> hahahaha ill be laughing all the way to the bank keep plowing with ur wide tires and when u get a little experince u will say wow that guy online was right dont worry ignorance is a disease not a way of life u can be cured...


I guess 14 years plow is not enough experience for u.With 7 different trucks . I will say the guy online was still wrong beacuse I have tried almost every size tire in a 16 in Most could not even fit the tires I have tried plowing with on there truck So they would never ever know to even make a comment about them because they have not tried them. As u will find on here Opinions are like a holes everyone has one


----------



## goose58 (Jan 4, 2009)

cmon chief, 3 brand new mack granite 10ft plows 3 brand new 08chevy 2500hd 8 ft plow two of them diesel. 2 1996 996 cat payloader 4 BOBCATS with 10ft pusher put ur turcks away and come to ny to play with the big boys buddy and i can keep going haha ur funny. do urself a favor and get a set of 285/35r16 JUST TRY THEM ALL MY TRUCKS RUN ON THEM AND I WOULDNT PUSH SNOW WITHOUT THEM PERIOD.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

goose58;705666 said:


> cmon chief, 3 brand new mack granite 10ft plows 3 brand new 08chevy 2500hd 8 ft plow two of them diesel. 2 1996 996 cat payloader 4 BOBCATS with 10ft pusher put ur turcks away and come to ny to play with the big boys buddy and i can keep going haha ur funny. do urself a favor and get a set of 285/35r16 JUST TRY THEM ALL MY TRUCKS RUN ON THEM AND I WOULDNT PUSH SNOW WITHOUT THEM PERIOD.


I think u mean 235 85 16 :salute:


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Ive ran 245/75 16 sucked and 255/ 85/16 sucked 285/7516 good, I now have 265/ 75 /16 there ok. None worked as good as my 315 pro comps.I run what works for me and thats how its gona stay.


----------



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

I put my new tires/wheels on a little early, Iv'e been waiting two months to do so. Just got done with 10 hours of plowing with an 8" snow event. While the hydroplaning is slightly more evident, the traction vs 245 BFG rugged/useless trail, is extremely better. I could plow w/o 4 wheel vs don't even think about it previously. The only reason that I will switch back and forth b/w tires is to save the wear on my investement. I'd say that the hydroplaning is perhaps 20% worse with 305's vs the 245 BFG. 

Thanks for input,


Lance


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Lance
Are your 305's BFG rugged trail tread or some other tread pattern?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I run 295 Nittos. The wider the tire the worse they are in Snow. My old Dually pushed better in 2wd with 235/85/16. This truck always seems to need to be in 4wd to plow. So yeah you can plow with 305's just cant get away with 2wd plowing all that much


Keep in mind going up to 305's from 245's it going to throw off ratio. You could lose a bit of low end power


----------



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

Ggg6;758962 said:


> Lance
> Are your 305's BFG rugged trail tread or some other tread pattern?


Mickey thompson ATZ


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Ah ok, so not really a good traction comparison considering the tread is not the same. I have the ATZ's for my summer tires, kinda loud for an A/T but not loud compared to an M/T. So far mine have been wearing pretty well. IIRC mine are 305's. I will say the off road traction of the ATZ is way better than the BFG rugged trail tires they replaced.


----------



## crew cuts (Aug 17, 2007)

I absolutely hated plowing with my 37 inch MTZs. They were pathetic in the snow. The truck always had to be in 4wd or it wouldn't move even if I shoveled a whole bunch of snow into the bed. I love the 285s on my flatbed though. They just work so much better and are amazing with a little extra weight.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a buddy with a 2004.5 Dodge Cummins. He ran BFG A/T's for a few years 285/70/17, and he had good luck with them. He then decided to lift his truck 2 inches and run 35/12.50/17 Cooper Discoverer S/T's, and he said that there is a pretty big difference in the amount of snow traction. In both of our opinions,we believe that the traction for both tires is relatively comparable. He said that the BFGs hooked up quicker "because they are a little narrower". Although he doesnt plan on going back to 285's, he claimed that he liked them better. I have 265/75/16 Cooper Disvoerer ATR and S/T on both of my trucks, and the ATR seems to cut through the snow a little better, probably because it has more sipes than the S/T and that it doesnt have the bigger side lugs like the S/T. I have also recently plowed with 265/75/16 BFG A/Ts, and they are right in between the ATR and S/T.


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

i am now running a set of 305 70 16 on a set of american racing atlas wheels that are only 8 inches wide and they arnt wide enough for me but i am running stts and they are soft but wicked in the mud i like the size tho


----------

